# amber triches???



## goneindawind (Apr 29, 2008)

ok im in da last daze b4 da flush i think cuz i was lookin thru a 60x scope and saw more den a few amber triches cant really tell da diff between clear and cloudy but these were for sure amber u think dat its time to flush b4 harvest


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2008)

I my self will wait a little if im not mistaking you say theres only a few wait until you have 80 to 90 % amber on ehtire plant but thats me good luck and peACE out


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 29, 2008)

but i wanna know when i should flush u think dats a good time to flush or harvest sounds more like harvest


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2008)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> but i wanna know when i should flush u think dats a good time to flush or harvest sounds more like harvest


well what i do is  a flush 3 days before harvest then 48 hrs in the dark the 3rd day guess what harvest day but like i said  thats me if you can post a pic i think i can help a little more peace out


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 29, 2008)

here are some pics dont have any of triches


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 29, 2008)

i been usein a lot of nutes so im gunna flush for 7 to 10 daze


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2008)

...niiiiiiiiiiiice gone'.. 
  IMO, if "you" believe her close.. flush..


----------

